# A fun get to know you



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

OK the numbering is kinda messed up LOL

1. FIRST NAME? 

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE?

3. When did you last Cry?? 

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? 

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? 

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? 

7. Do You have a Journal? 

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT?

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS?

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? 

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? 

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? 

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? 

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE?

15. RED OR PINK?

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? 

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? 

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Yes

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? 

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? 

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? 

25. FAVORITE SMELL?

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? 

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? 

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? 

29. FAVORITE DRINK? 

30. FAVORITE SPORT? 

31. EYE COLOR? 

32. HAT SIZE? 

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? 

34. FAVORITE FOOD? 

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? 

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? 

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING?

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? I >> >since Okla,I think I like Winter alot more

39. HUGS OR KISSES? 

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? 

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? 

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? 

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? 

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? 

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? 

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? 

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? 

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME?

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? 

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? 


Reply Reply to all Forward 






1. FIRST NAME? Holly


2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? NO


3. When did you last Cry?? The other night ummm lets see I think it was Wednesday night

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? OH heck NO

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Ham

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? yes of course I LOVE me why wouldn't I I'm GRRREAT lol

7. Do You have a Journal? not anymore I don' twant to get caught heheh

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? now what would give you that idea? lol...of course

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? NO had them removed when I was 19

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? I did several years back....my mother had done it like the month before and I couldn't let her show me up now could I?

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Clusters or honey bunches of oats

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? only my new shox all the others I just kick off hehe

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? i like lots of diffent kinds but all time fave would be any flavor of sherbert

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 7 1/2


15. RED OR PINK? umm darn this is hard LOL PINK is there any other color?

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? my tummy

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? Can't really say...I plead the fifth lol

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Yes..post it!


21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? Denim shorts

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? the ac running? 

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? umm agian hard so I will go with PINK LOL

25. FAVORITE SMELL? mens cologne, a new baby and fresh cut grass

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? my mother


27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? thier hair and teeth


28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? I stole it off my moms email lol


29. FAVORITE DRINK? Dt. Coke

30. FAVORITE SPORT? collage football...SOONERS BABY

31. EYE COLOR? Brown

32. HAT SIZE? hat? I don't know If i wear a hat it is a velcro visor

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? nope

34. FAVORITE FOOD? salmon

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? happy

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? My Super Ex girlfriend

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? Pink, of course

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Spring and fall LOL

39. HUGS OR KISSES? HUM who am I kissing?







or the candy? if the candy HUGS

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? Do you have to pick only one? then i pick cheesecake or the devine chocolate wave cake at Disney

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? I hope lots do

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? good question probably those with better things to do lol

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? I just finished Anderson Cooper From The Edge...it was excellent but I just love that man.

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? it has a crown and says Aunt Sissy

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? umm I dont think anything...It's summer nothings on

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? The bartender saying that gentelmen wants to buy you a drink







or my kids saying I love you.

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? To young to really care

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Not sure which is further from southern oklahoma cancun, wisconsin, las vegas or florida. I need a map to look LOL...geography was not my top subject

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? ummm is talking a talent?

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? DeQueen ark 1975


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

1. FIRST NAME? Elizabeth

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? Yes

3. When did you last Cry?? I can't member ( I laugh to cover up the pain)

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? No

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Ummm, Potted meat

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? I don't know? (im not a ppl person)

7. Do You have a Journal? No

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? 2 MUCH!!

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? No

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? Yes

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Cpt. Crunch

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? No

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Mint Ch. Chip

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 9

15. RED OR PINK? out of them. red

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? My 3 pointer (basketball)

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? Chewy (my chinchilla)

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? I don't care

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? jeans and green shoes

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? nuttin

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? Green or black

25. FAVORITE SMELL? Cotton Candy!!!

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? My best friend

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? Their smile/humor

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Yes

29. FAVORITE DRINK? Milk

30. FAVORITE SPORT? Basket ball (sumtimes football)

31. EYE COLOR? D. Brown

32. HAT SIZE? LOL, idk?

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? no

34. FAVORITE FOOD? Chicken

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? Comedy

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? John Tucker must die

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? Black

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Summer

39. HUGS OR KISSES? Hugs (kisses from sug and cos)

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? cho. covered strawberrys

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? no clue

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? no clue

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? I don't read much

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? nuttin jus blue

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? lol, i can't member (monk 2 night)

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? sug and cos barking when they r happy 2 see me!

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? ummm? don't really know what they sing (don't hate me, lol)

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? FL

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? My jump shot (basket ball)

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? pike Ky. dec 13, 1990


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Julie

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? no

3. When did you last Cry?? earlier today

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? it is okay

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? turkey

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? yes

7. Do You have a Journal? no

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? yes

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? yes

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? no

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Cookie Crisp 

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? yes

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? vanilla

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 8 1/2

15. RED OR PINK? that is a tough one! I like both so much.

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? That I need glasses! I want to get Lasik!

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My Mom...she lives in CT about 1,200 miles away.









20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Yes

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? blue pj's and I am barefoot

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? Some movie on TV

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? Red

25. FAVORITE SMELL? Beautiful perfume, Tango after he gets a bath

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? My boyfriend

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? A nice smile

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Yes

29. FAVORITE DRINK? Dr. Pepper, of course!

30. FAVORITE SPORT? Basketball

31. EYE COLOR? Brown

32. HAT SIZE? Not sure

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? No

34. FAVORITE FOOD? Pizza!!!

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? Happy ending

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? The Devil Wears Prada

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? Blue

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Summer...I hate cold weather!!

39. HUGS OR KISSES? Kisses

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? Cheesecake

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? I am not sure

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? I am not sure

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? None right now. I mostly read magazines.

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? nothing..it is black

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? The news and Jay Leno

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? The ocean and all of the other sounds you hear while lying on a beach

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? Not sure.

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Either Las Vegas or the Bahamas

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? I am a very good friend

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? July 18, 1974 in Greenwich, CT


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? *Ashley*

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? Nope

3. When did you last Cry?? A couple days ago actually...

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? Yes if I'm being neat LOL 

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Turkey

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Yep!

7. Do You have a Journal? I've actually tried a couple of times throughout my life, but I was never able to keep up with it...

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? Haha Yes

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Yes

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? No not brave enough









12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? I have to agree with Holly on the Honey Bunches of Oats!

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? No

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Mint Chocolate Chip (it has to be the green kind though!) 

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 8

15. RED OR PINK? Pink!!!

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? I'm a worrier

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My aunt

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Yes

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? I'm in my pj's--purple

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? Perri snore LOL

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? Hot Pink!

25. FAVORITE SMELL? Perri after a bath

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? My friend Jenn

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? Their smile and their clothes

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Yes and her little dog too!

29. FAVORITE DRINK? Cosmo

30. FAVORITE SPORT? Field Hockey--I played in H.S., now I just like to watch

31. EYE COLOR? Brown

32. HAT SIZE? No Idea

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? No

34. FAVORITE FOOD? Italian--I love pasta

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? Happy Ending

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? The Devil Wears Prada

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? Purple

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Fall!

39. HUGS OR KISSES? Kisses

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? Coconut Cake

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? Losers like me J/K!

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? People who are actually out doing something (I did go out earlier though I swear LOL!!)

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? It's summer--nothing but Cosmos here

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? Don't have one--I have one of those cordless laser thingys

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? Watched a stupid movie

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? The Ocean

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? Uh, neither

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Paris 

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? I used to play the flute pretty well...

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Oct. 1983--Daytona Beach Florida


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm definitely a sucker for these things







Here we go!

1. FIRST NAME? Jaclyn, but I go by Jacki 

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? my great-grandfather Jack

3. When did you last Cry?? Tonight. I cry too easily. 

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? Yeah...this will sound







but b/c I write a lot I have changed my handwriting over the years to make it look better









5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? honey roasted turkey, yum yum! 

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? I think so! lol

7. Do You have a Journal? Yeah...but mostly just when big stuff happens...like my wedding and other things I don't want to forget the details of! 

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? More than I'd like to!! I'm working on it! 

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? uh-huh

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? I don't know...kind of scared the cord would break! 

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Special K Red Berries! 

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? no--I think I tied my sneakers once, the day i bought them, and that's it!

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? ben & jerry's cherry garcia

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 8

15. RED OR PINK? uh...both? I love both! but my kitchen is red so i gotta say red

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? grrr...stretchmarks from getting taller and more "bosom-y"









19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? my sister in law--she was living in Iceland for the past year and just moved to Hawaii!! but that's a good excuse to go to Hawaii, I guess









20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Yes b/c I have a strange love of these things!

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING? Jeans; brown leather flip-flops

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? the sound of the ac running 

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? green!!

25. FAVORITE SMELL? mango, body by victoria perfume, estee lauder exotic pleasures perfume, puppy breath (I'm sure someone else understands or am I







)

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? probably my mom

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? their smile and their "presence"--are they warm or standoffish or what--when I first met hubby he looked all badass but his smile was so sweet i fell for him









28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Of course b/c she is a fellow SM-er









29. FAVORITE DRINK? alcoholic or in general? in general, tazo peach iced tea. 

30. FAVORITE SPORT? snowboarding

31. EYE COLOR? "hazel"--some days they look brown, some days they look green

32. HAT SIZE? wow, no clue! I don't really wear hats ever except my snowboarding hats which are just one size fits all 

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? yeah unfortunately







I want lasik but we don't have insurance right now









34. FAVORITE FOOD? chicken tikka masala from the India Mahal restaurant in Chattanooga TN. it's so delicious!! and the family who owns the restaurant is so nice. 

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? happy ending! scary movies stay with me too long!! 

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? pirates of the caribbean 2

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? yellow t shirt

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? winter. but fall is really my favorite!!

39. HUGS OR KISSES? hugs

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? ice cream...no, homemade cookies...no, apple pie...uhhhh....

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? don't know yet! hopefully everyone!

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? those who have more of a life than I do at the moment!! 

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? Captivating by John & Stasi Eldredge; i'm about to start re-reading The Drowning Tree by Carol Goodman

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? no mouse pad here, just my laptop touch pad. i think there is some dust on it









45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? law & order reruns

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? water; Jim Brickman songs; people laughing; whatever song is my current favorite!

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? beatles for sure!

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? I live in Maine...went out west to California, Vegas, and Lake Powell a couple years ago for 2 weeks...I think it was a 6 hr plane ride to LAX from Boston. 

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? I write pretty well (when i try







) and I'm working on some books and stuff right now! we'll see if anything gets finished--but i'd better publish them someday otherwise what did i get a BA in English for









50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Biddeford Maine, 1984


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

*1. FIRST NAME? * Whitney

*2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE?* Believe it or not, Whitney Huston

*3. When did you last Cry?? * Yesterday... all day, while Ella was getting spayed








*
4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING?* Not really 

*5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? * Turkey or Salami

*6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU?* Yes! haha 

*7. Do You have a Journal?* Yep, the only way I stay sane at times 

*8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT?* Not a lot, but not a little either

*9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS?* yes! hahaha

*10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP?* Probably not 

*12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL?* Apple Jacks!!! 

*13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? * Not normally

*14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR?* Cookies and cream 

*14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE?* 8 1/2

*15. RED OR PINK?* I'm sure you all could guess by now... pink

*18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF?* I'm super anal about time and organized plans, sometimes I drive myself crazy so I can only imagine how everyone else around me feels! haha 

*19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? * Our German Shepard, Royal, who passed away in April







He was a great dog

*20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU?* ?

*21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ?* I have no shoes on because I'm about to go to bed and I'm wearing black capri sweatpants 

*23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW?* nothing, I know! How boring! 

*24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE?* Bubblegum pink 

*25. FAVORITE SMELL?* fresh gardenia

*26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? * my boyfriend, Nick

*27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO?* eyes 

*28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? * yes, hehe

*29. FAVORITE DRINK?* Publix sweet tea!!! 

*30. FAVORITE SPORT?* dance 

*31. EYE COLOR? * blue

*32. HAT SIZE?* I have no idea 

*33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS?* yes 

*34. FAVORITE FOOD?* Chicken parmesan and hawiian pizza 

*35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING?* definetly happy ending 

*36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE?* I can't remember and it was recent, uh oh 

*37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING?* garnet 

*38. SUMMER OR WINTER?* winter, until it gets to cold and then I wish it was summer 

*39. HUGS OR KISSES?* a little of both 

*40. FAVORITE DESSERT?* chocolate covered strawberrys 

*41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND?* ?? 

*42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND?* ?? 

*43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING?* Maltese for Dummies. haha 

*44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD?* my boyfriend and I 

*45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV?* Wedding crashers 

*46. FAVORITE SOUNDS?* crashing waves at the beach

*47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES?* Beatles 

*48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME?* Alaska

*49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT?* dance 

*50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN?* August 1st, 1987, 2:14 AM, Orlando Florida


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Jamie

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? I was totally named after a soap star. 

3. When did you last Cry?? Last night, nightmare. 

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? Most of the time 

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Turkey 

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Yes! 

7. Do You have a Journal? Yes, however I tend to write more when I'm angry or sad. 

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? No...YES!

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? yes

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? No way

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Ohs!

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? I don't usually wear trainers.

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Mint Chocolate Chip 

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 7

15. RED OR PINK? Red...but isn't pink just a really light red? 

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? I'm a tad controlling. 

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My horses. I only get to see them a few times a year now. 

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? ?

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? No shoes, black skirt

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? X-Games, I can't escape work!









24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? Emerald green

25. FAVORITE SMELL? clean, crisp scents

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? my friend Kate

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? Smile 

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? I like everyone here!

29. FAVORITE DRINK? Red wine

30. FAVORITE SPORT? soccer 

31. EYE COLOR? Green

32. HAT SIZE? 7.5 

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? yes 

34. FAVORITE FOOD? Butternut Squash, Asparagus, Steak, Mashed Potatoes 

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? Happy 

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? Pirates 

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? Green

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Winters are delightful in California 

39. HUGS OR KISSES? I can't pick one

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? Strawberry Shortcake 

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? ?? 

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? ?? 

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? Beach Road, James Patterson 

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? don't have one 

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? Didn't watch TV yesterday 

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? wind chimes

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? Beatles 

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Europe

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? Talking, seriously. 

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? June 17th, 1981, Maryland


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Susan

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? Nope

3. When did you last Cry?? Hmm Tuesday

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? Yeah it has to be perfect. I have actually redone pages of homework assignments because I didn't like my writing on the page.

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Salami

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Yup

7. DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? Nope

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? Sure do!

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Yup and they are not taking them from me. HAHA!

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? I dunno maybe 

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? I like them all LOL

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? Sometimes

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Mint chocolate chip

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 9

15. RED OR PINK? *PINK*

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? I'm a flip flop/sandal whore and just can't stop buying them. Its like an addiction. I don't even have outfits to wear with all of them! LOL I almost can't wait for winter.

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My Grandpa

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? I dunno?

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? Baby Blue Pj Pants with clouds and white furry slipper sandals

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? Nothing except the tv

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? hot magenta

25. FAVORITE SMELL? anything kind of desert that is baking in the oven

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? Cuddlebug 

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? Teeth...I like guys with nice teeth. It shows they know how to take care of themselves.

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? I don't really know her but sure...her doggys are really cute!

29. FAVORITE DRINK? Can't pick one....Crystal Lite, Propel, and Dr. Pepper

30. FAVORITE SPORT? Downhill Skiing

31. EYE COLOR? Blueish Gray

32. HAT SIZE? I don't wear hats really...

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? Nope I got 20/20

34. FAVORITE FOOD? Chicken Fetuccine Alfredo

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? Both depends on how I'm feeling

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? I don't remember but I watched Click the other night at home

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? A White tank top

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Winter I love riding my snowmobile!

39. HUGS OR KISSES? Hugs

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? French Silk Pie, Death by Chocolate Ice Cream, and Strawberry Shortcake

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? Dunno

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? Dunno

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? Marley & Me, The Third Summer of the Traveling Pants, and Gabriel's Angel

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? Hmmm no mousie pad I'm on my laptop

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? Nothing went to bed right after work but watched 
Yes, Dear and The Drew Cary Show Thursday afternoon.

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? Stickwitu playing on my celly cause that means Cuddlebug is calling

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? Neither! Ac/Dc LOL 

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Florida

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? I can work for 8 hours and be dead tired but can shop for 10 hours and be fine. LOL

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Here in good ol' Michigan 7 or 8 at night on October 8th 1985


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I can't believe I'm going to do this  

1. FIRST NAME? Fay

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? no

3. When did you last Cry?? I hardly ever cry but I almost did the other day that Chloe was missing 

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? no, I can't even read mine

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? hmm, a steak would be nice 

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? I doubt it, boring

7. Do You have a Journal? no

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? no idea

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? yes but I don't want them

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? no way in this life time.

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? anything with strawberries in it.

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? no too lazy. but I could spend a lot of time trying to get in and out without untieing them.

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? cherry garcia or coffee

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 7 1/2

15. RED OR PINK? Red

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? my hair

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? my parents

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Yes

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? blue pj, white socks

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? sparkey digging

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? purple

25. FAVORITE SMELL? diesel, oh I love standing behind a UPS truck

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? a customer

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? their smile

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? yes of course

29. FAVORITE DRINK? pepsi

30. FAVORITE SPORT? tennis

31. EYE COLOR? brown

32. HAT SIZE? with or without hair ? lol no idea

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? no

34. FAVORITE FOOD? a good steak

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? scary

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? forgot the name, the jesus movie Mel gibson made. I know long time ago 

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? blue

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? winter

39. HUGS OR KISSES? hugs

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? NOT cheese cake lol. icecream and jello

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? anybody who is actually reading this

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? ?

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? I don't read many books

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? a mouse

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? big brother

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? Sparkey chewing on a bone , and rain (although I hate rain, I like the sound)

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? rolling stone

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? middle east

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? I used to be good at playing piano and guitar

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? 

well that wasn't too hard


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? felicity

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? yes, a police officer in a show my mother used to watch.

3. When did you last Cry?? four days ago when i had to leave mishkin at the breeders house.

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? no, it's aweful and looks like a five year olds scribble....well maybe not that bad









5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? premium turkey breast, mmmm and adelphi ham, yum!

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? of course, i'm a cool chick!

7. Do You have a Journal? yes and i do write in it but i haven't for a long time, i guess i just forgot about it.

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? no, not at all, i do have a sense of humor though









9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? yep

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? no way....i'm terrified of heights









12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? kellog's crunchy nut cornflakes, i think that's what they are called.

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? no lol and i don't untie them when i put them on either, shoes annoy me and i never wear them around the house....just socks.

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? cookies and cream









14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 9.....i have yeti feet









15. RED OR PINK? pink! i actually like mushroom or dusky pink...not hot pink..ewwww red is nice too on a dress









18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? my shyness, i'm very shy









19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? i miss my cats oscar and twiggy









20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? doesn't apply here lol

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? i'm wearing blue jeans and no shoes

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? the discovery channel 

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? i'd be baby blue

25. FAVORITE SMELL? puppy breath! coconut, vanilla, men's cologne, the way my husband smells







oh and deisel...mmm, smells so masculine.

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? my friend nikki

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? their sense of humour, followed closely intelligence and looks.

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? don't know her very well but yes









29. FAVORITE DRINK? coke zero, i'm so addicted

30. FAVORITE SPORT? tae kwon do, i used to do dressage and cross country but not anymore.

31. EYE COLOR? blue/grey

32. HAT SIZE? small

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? no but i wear reading glasses. 

34. FAVORITE FOOD? Italian and seafood.

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? scary movies for sure but i always cover my eyes.

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? i watch movies on foxtel box office and i watched Madagascar last.

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? a white tennis style shirt.

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Both, summer because i can explore the beach and go snorkelling and winter because i can snuggle near the fire and listen to the rain.

39. HUGS OR KISSES? Both again







, i love cuddle and kisses, luckily i get lots of them









40. FAVORITE DESSERT? Chocolate Sundae or Coconut and white chocolate cheescake...mmmm

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? ....

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? ....

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? just finished The Husband by Dean Koontz

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? i have a laptop, no mouse pad.

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? a roman movie about Nero

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? my husbands voice, the sound of my furbabies, the ocean, rain falling on the roof, a fire crackling.

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? eek...neither lol

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Just to the other side of Australia.

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? i'm a pet portrait artist, i can also bend my foot nearly behind my shoulder.

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? 15th of August at Subiaco hospital in Western Australia. 


sorry, i had more than one answer to most questions lol, couldn't help myself though!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Karen

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? nope, just that Dad didn't like the name Mom picked out, Robin. Imagine being called Robin Red Breast?????? Dad did good!

3. When did you last Cry?? When Chloe went missing

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? sure - it can be pretty sometimes

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? let's see...that is meat you eat at lunch?>> well, tuna

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? sure it would be fun

7. Do You have a Journal? not this year

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? absof-ckinlutely!!

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? nah they were gone when I was a tyke

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? maybe a dozen years ago..now - I don't think so

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Special K

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? Don't wear shoes....just sandals. Ties are for kids!

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? strawberry cheesecake and pralines and cream

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 8

15. RED OR PINK? hmmmm hard questions - I will pick red

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? do I have to tell you???

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? mom and dad

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Yes - just take a min

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING none..now don' get the wrong idea....wearing a white with blue flowers nightgown.

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? the hum of my new laptop & the boyz playing in their xpen..I think they are trying to build a new one!!! kind of noisy....

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? cerullean blue

25. FAVORITE SMELL? fresh air and cut grass unless it is perfume, then it is Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? Hubby..he worked late

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? Eyes and oh yeah, if they are a guy.....maybe their butt!! 

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Of course! SM rocks!!

29. FAVORITE DRINK? sweet tea

30. FAVORITE SPORT? golf to play, and maybe baseball to watch

31. EYE COLOR? brown

32. HAT SIZE? medium....I guess

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? not any more

34. FAVORITE FOOD? Italian

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? happy endings

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? the one about the animals that woke up and found themselves in a new development along with MI2

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? not wearing a shirt.....

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Here in FL???? WINTER silly

39. HUGS OR KISSES? hugs

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? this is a hard question.....strawberry shortcake, custard flam

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? everyone!!!

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? dull folk

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? the one that Cesar Millan wrote about dog behaviour

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? laptop...no pad...but old pad had my stepson on it

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? nothing....but the night before BIG BROTHER!!

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? classical music, sounds of nature

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? Beatles

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? California

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? piano 

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? 11:27 AM, Wed, Nov 12th a long time ago in Connecticut


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Rebekah
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? Rebekah out of the Bible

3. When did you last Cry?? With Sammy Maree and her ups and downs this past 10days

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? It's ok

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Leg Ham

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? heck NO, LOL

7. Do You have a Journal? NO

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? When I am in my moods

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Yes

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? NO

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Muesli

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? NO

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Plain Old Vanilla

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 8

15. RED OR PINK? -Pink

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? My Boobs oops lack of

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My dad

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Why not

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING Pink PJ's flannel

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? 97.3 Radio station

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? Royal Blue

25. FAVORITE SMELL? Baby Powder

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? My girlfreind Michelle

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? Eye's and smile

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Yes I like everyone on SM

29. FAVORITE DRINK? Pepsi Max

30. FAVORITE SPORT? I love going for Walks

31. EYE COLOR? Green

32. HAT SIZE? medium I think

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? No

34. FAVORITE FOOD? My mums silverside and white sauce

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? Happy endings

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? Can't think of the name, it has been 18mths

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? Still wearing pink PJ's

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Summer AUSSIE

39. HUGS OR KISSES? hugs

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? Cheesecake

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? People who need a life like ME LOL

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? People who have a life LOL

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? 3 children, Husband, 2 fluffbutts, WHATS A BOOK?????

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? No mouse pad

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? news

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? My boys laughing

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? Beatles

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Adelaide

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? To listen to 3 kids and a husband all at once LOL

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? 4th Jan 1974, Canterberry Hospital Sydney Australia ( I was adopted)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

OK the numbering is kinda messed up LOL

1. FIRST NAME? Janet

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? No

3. When did you last Cry?? Last week

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? So So

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Honey Ham

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Yes

7. Do You have a Journal? No

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? Yes

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Yes

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? No at my age I have more sense

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Cheerios

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? no

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Butter Pecan

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 9

15. RED OR PINK? Pink 

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? Aches and Pains

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My kids and grandkids

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Yes

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? Navy pants, no shoes

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? Fox news

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? Purple

25. FAVORITE SMELL? Fresh ground coffee beans

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? Health care provider

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? Their eyes

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Yes I am sure I would if I met her

29. FAVORITE DRINK? Coffee

30. FAVORITE SPORT? Aussie Rules football

31. EYE COLOR? Brown

32. HAT SIZE? don't know never wear one

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? No

34. FAVORITE FOOD? Anything hot and spicy

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? Happy Ending

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? Erin Brockovitch

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? Navy

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Winter, no nasty storms to deal with.

39. HUGS OR KISSES? Both

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? Pavlova (Aussie favorite)

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? Not sure there are so many of us

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? Joe ( I could be wrong though)

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? John Douglas biographies (former FBI Profiler)

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? My mouse

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? Law & Order

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? The little ooooos Scooby makes when you cuddle him, so cute..

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? Neither, but if I must Rolling Stones

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? United States

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? Practical Jokes, I love to make folks laff

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? May 15th 1950 Adelaide, South Australia


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

*1. FIRST NAME? 
Joe
*
*2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE?*
My Dad

*3. When did you last Cry??* 
couple weeks ago i guess

*4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING?* 
its ok, messy

*5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT?* 
roast beef

*6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU?* 
absitivly posilutely

*7. Do You have a Journal?* 
no

*8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT?*
ummmmm, ask Kim, probably

*9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS?*
yes

*10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? 
*in a heart beat

*12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL?* 
boo berry

*13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? 
*no

*14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? 
*peanut butter cup

*14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE?*
13

*15. RED OR PINK?*
red

*18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF?* 
weight

*19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST?* 
my dad









20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU?
Yes

*21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? 
*at the moment sitting in underwear with no shoes on









*23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW?* 
silence

*24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? 
*blue

*25. FAVORITE SMELL?*
blueberry

*26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE?* 
my mom

*27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO?* 
their butt

*28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? 
*why sure









*29. FAVORITE DRINK?* 
beer

*30. FAVORITE SPORT?* 
football

*31. EYE COLOR?* 
blue

*32. HAT SIZE?* 
adjustable

*33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? 
*no

*34. FAVORITE FOOD?* 
steak (but Kim says its her chicken casserole )

*35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING?* 
i'm a sissy, give me a happy ending any day

*36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE?* 
pirates of the carribeian

*37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING?*
grey

*38. SUMMER OR WINTER? 
*winter

*39. HUGS OR KISSES?* 
hugs

*40. FAVORITE DESSERT?* 
chocolate eclaire

*41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? 
*to what?

*42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND?* 
to what

*43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING?* 
i dont read books

*44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD?* 
the color green

*45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV?* 
no tv last night

*46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? 
*rain and thunder

*47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? 
*beatles

*48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME?*
canada

*49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT?* 
telling the time by looking at the sun

*50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN?*
1972 roanoke, va


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME?... Brenda

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE?... No

3. When did you last Cry??... Last wed when Mia got spayed

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING... Yes

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT?... Turkey breast

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU?... Absolutely

7. Do You have a Journal?... No

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT?... Not really

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? ...No

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP?... No Way

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL?... Frosted mini wheats

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? ...Yes

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? ...Cookies & cream

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? ...10

15. RED OR PINK?... Pink

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? ...Tummy

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST?... My parents

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU?... Yes

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? ...Hubby's gray jammie bottoms & blue slippers

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW?... Water running in the washer

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE?... Blue

25. FAVORITE SMELL?... Ellen Tracy & Clean sheets

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE?... My niece

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO?... Smile , hair & shoes

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU?... But of course

29. FAVORITE DRINK?... Iced tea

30. FAVORITE SPORT?... Tennis

31. EYE COLOR? ...Green

32. HAT SIZE? ...No hats

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS?... No

34. FAVORITE FOOD? ...Seafood & Italian

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? ...Happy ending

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE?... Can't even remember

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? ...White

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? ...Winter

39. HUGS OR KISSES?... Hugs

40. FAVORITE DESSERT?... Tiramisu & Key Lime Pie

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND?... Have no idea

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND?... Everybody

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING?... Nothing at the moment

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD?... A big hump for my wrist

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV?... The Dog Whisperer

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS?... Rain, thunder & the ocean

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES?... Rolling Stones

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME?... Hawaii

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? ...Cooking & baking

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? ...Washington DC..Not nice to ask a lady her age. haha


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*1. FIRST NAME? *
Sheryl but everyone calls me Sher

*2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE?*
My great grandmother

*3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY?* 
Not sure... few days ago ?

*4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING?* 
Hate it.... it's not very artistic.

*5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT?* 
None. I've been a vegetarian since 1973... 

*6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU?* 
Hope so.

*7. DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL?* 
Not right now.

*8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT?*
Hardly at all. I am not a fan of sarcasm.

*9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS?*
Yes

*10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? 
*Never!! No Way!! Nope!!

*12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL?* 
Irish oatmeal

*13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? 
*Sometimes... depends on how much in a hurry I am.

*14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? 
*Cherry Garcia

*14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE?*
6

*15. RED OR PINK?*
Red

*18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF?* 
Intense

*19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST?* 
My mom who died in 1999.

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU?
??

*21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? 
*Black exercise pants; brown suede househoes 

*23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW?* 
Michael Bublé CD

*24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? 
*Indigo

*25. FAVORITE SMELL?*
The ocean

*26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE?* 
Business associate. I hate to talk on the phone.

*27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO?*
Focus on others; not themselves

*28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? 
* Sure!

*29. FAVORITE DRINK?* 
Green tea sweetened with Splenda

*30. FAVORITE SPORT?* 
Not a sports fan at all.. Does ballet count?

*31. EYE COLOR?* 
Brown

*32. HAT SIZE?* 
Not a clue.

*33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? 
*No - glasses

*34. FAVORITE FOOD?* 
Pizza but it's an indulgence. Otherwise, I love Asian food.

*35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING?* 
Happy ending definitely. 

*36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE?* 
The Devil Wears Prada

*37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING?*
Black, ancient, Phantom of the Opera T-shirt

*38. SUMMER OR WINTER? 
*Winter

*39. HUGS OR KISSES?* 
Hugs

*40. FAVORITE DESSERT?* 
Banana split

*41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? 
*Huh?

*42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND?* 
Huh?

*43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING?* 
I rarely read a book.









*44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD?* 
Huge ocean waves

*45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV?* 
News on MSNBC

*46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? 
*Ocean

*47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? 
*Beatles

*48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME?*
I'm so bad at geography







.... Not sure which is the farthest.... Hawaii... Sweden ??

*49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT?* 
Can't think of anything.

*50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN?*
Tennessee


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

1. FIRST NAME? Paula

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? my parents

3. When did you last Cry?? on the 30th of July

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? no

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? turkey

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? yes

7. Do You have a Journal? have been journaling for 10 years

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? no

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? no

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? not likely

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? grits

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? yes

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? anything with nuts

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 7

15. RED OR PINK? both

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? weight

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? my parents

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Yes

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? blue jeans, white tennis shoes

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? Fox news







(hubby watching it)

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? emerald green/purple

25. FAVORITE SMELL? Lavendar and roses and Matilda

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? my son

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? eyes

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? yes

29. FAVORITE DRINK? flavored water

30. FAVORITE SPORT? basketball

31. EYE COLOR? blue

32. HAT SIZE? med

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? yes

34. FAVORITE FOOD? brisket

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? happy ending

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? Passion of the Christ

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? denim

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? spring

39. HUGS OR KISSES? long passionate kisses

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? cheesecake

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? hopefully everyone

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? 

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? left behind series

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? ameriacn flag

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? dateline

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? soft music

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? beatles

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Guatemala

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? I don't think I have one









50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? 1949 Washington


Reply Reply to all Forward


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Pam

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? no

3. When did you last Cry?? what day was Chloe lost? i cried alot that day.

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? no 

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? thick sliced bologna

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? yes

7. Do You have a Journal? no

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? not excessively

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? no

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? no way!

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? captain crunch, but eat basic 4

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? yes, while i can still reach them









14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? german chocolate cake ice cream










14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 8

15. RED OR PINK? *pink*

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? weight







and that i show my emotions too easily.

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? my daddy

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? yes

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? denim shorts, no shoes

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? Sassy eating a flossie

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? pink

25. FAVORITE SMELL? sugar cookies baking

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? my sister

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? eyes

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? yes

29. FAVORITE DRINK? margarita

30. FAVORITE SPORT? sex

31. EYE COLOR? blue

32. HAT SIZE? ??

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? no, used too, but now wear bifocals and I couldn't see out of bifocal contacts

34. FAVORITE FOOD? ice cream

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? happy ending

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? ?? something with my 9 yr old granddaughter

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? pink

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? summer

39. HUGS OR KISSES? both

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? duh . . . ice cream

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND no clue

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? no clue

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? Bible

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? my initials on black leather, tried to spruce up my home office, lol

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? i can't remember, i'm menopausal









46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? big windchimes

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? rolling stones









48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? i'm in nc. which is farther, jamaica, puerto rico or texas?

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? my husband says cooking is my *second* greatest talent . . ??!!

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? North Carolina, July 14, 1954


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

1. FIRST NAME? 
carrie

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE?
nope, but i've been compared to sissy spacek in the movie.

3. When did you last Cry?? 
i can't remember. my first instinct is to get angry.

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? 
not at all.

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? 
honey roasted turkey breast.

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? 
prolly not, i'm mean.

7. Do You have a Journal? 
nope.

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT?
nooo...not at all. 

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS?
yes.

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? 
no way.

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? 
i'm not a cereal eater.

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? 
nope.

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? 
sara lee strawberry cheese cake

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE?
9.5 on a good day.

15. RED OR PINK?
pinkalicious

(what happend to 16 & 17??)
18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? 
too many to list...i'll skip this one.

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? 
my dad.

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? 
post away!

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? 
i'm not wearing pants or shoes.

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? 
the tv.

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? 
white trash white (that would be off white)

25. FAVORITE SMELL?
cleanliness

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? 
my mother.

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? 
eyes, mouth, butt and hands...in that order.

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? 
sure! why wouldn't i?!

29. FAVORITE DRINK? 
diet barq's.

30. FAVORITE SPORT? 
curling...? ok...i like to golf, but i suck.

31. EYE COLOR? 
daaaaark brown.

32. HAT SIZE? 
haven't a clue.

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? 
nope.

34. FAVORITE FOOD? 
lasagna...but only if i make it.

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? 
depends on the mood.

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? 
seriously? i couldn't really tell ya....

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING?
red ralph lauren

38. SUMMER OR WINTER?
fall.

39. HUGS OR KISSES? 
both!

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? 
cheese cake.

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? 
who ever feels the need.

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? 
who ever doesn't feel the need.

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? 
none at the moment...it's hard to read books and type.

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? 
don't have one.

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? 
umm....i remember watching the king of queens. 

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? 
mostly silence.

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? 
beatles.

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME?
texas....i live in NY

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? 
it's a secret.

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? 
my birthday in a hospital.


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

OK the numbering is kinda messed up LOL

1. FIRST NAME? GREGORY

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? DAD

3. When did you last Cry?? OVER A YEAR AGO

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? YES---GOOD THING YOU DIDN'T ASK ME IF I COULD READ MY OWN HANDWRITING

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? HAM

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? BUT OF COURSE

7. Do You have a Journal? NOPE

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? SURE

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? NOPE

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? NEVER

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? RAISIN BRAN

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? MOST OF THE TIME 

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? ORANGE SHERBERT

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 12

15. RED OR PINK? PINK

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? MY DOUBLE CHIN AND TUMMY FAT

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? NO ONE REALLY

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? DOESN'T MATTER ONE WAY OR THE OTHER

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? BLUE JEAN SHORTS AND BROWN SANDALS

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? MY SON, ASHTON, PLAYING

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? YELLOW

25. FAVORITE SMELL? WOMEN'S PERFUME

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? REAL ESTATE BROKER 

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? HEIGHT

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? 

29. FAVORITE DRINK? WATER

30. FAVORITE SPORT? BULL RIDING

31. EYE COLOR? BLUE

32. HAT SIZE? DON'T KNOW...GOOD QUESTION

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? NOPE

34. FAVORITE FOOD? BAR-B-QUE CHICKEN, MASHED TATERS, MAC/CHEESE, CHICKEN STUFFIN, & BUTTER ROLLS

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? HAPPY/FUNNY ENDINGS 

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? LITTLE MAN

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? GREEN

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? I CAN'T DEAL WITH WINTER---YOU'LL NEVER HEAR ME COMPLAIN ITS TOO HOT

39. HUGS OR KISSES? HUGS---YOU CAN HUG ANYONE, BUT YOU CAN'T KISS ANYONE

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? FUDGE BROWNIES

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? I DUNNO

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? I DUNNO THAT EITHER

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? PLAYBOY, HUSTLER





















J/K I DON'T HAVE ANY BOOKS THAT I'M CURRENTLY READING----BUT IF I WAS TO BE READING A BOOK, I'D BE READING SOMETHING EMS OR FIRE RELATED, AND I READ THE BIBLE

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? DUST

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? ANDY GRIFFITH SHOW AND SANFORD & SON 

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? MY KIDS LAUGHING AND PLAYING TOGETHER

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? BEATLES

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? TRAVELED FROM CAMPBELLSVILLE KY TO TULSA OK

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? BURP ANYTIME I WANT TO

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? MY MEMORY DOESN'T RECALL THE TIME THAT I WAS BORN, BUT I'VE BEEN TOLD THAT I WAS BORN AT TAYLOR CO HOSPITAL,CAMPBELLSVILLE KY IN THE YEAR 1979


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

1. FIRST NAME?
Maria

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE?
No

3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY?
Today

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING?
No

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT?
Ham

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU?
Yep

7. DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL?
No

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT?
No

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS?
Yes

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP?
Never

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL?
Cream of wheat and honey bunches of oats with strawberries

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF?
At first I do when they are new LOL

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR?
Chocolate

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE?
9

15. RED OR PINK?
Red

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF?
I worry about everything.

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST?
My mom









20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU?
??

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ?
jean shorts and no shoes
23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW?
Maci roughing up her fav monkey toy LOL

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE?
Blue

25. FAVORITE SMELL?
Macintosh Apples

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE?
My Brother

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO?
Eyes

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU?
another maltese owner YEP









29. FAVORITE DRINK?
Pepsi 

30. FAVORITE SPORT?
watching Hockey

31. EYE COLOR?
Hazel

32. HAT SIZE?
never wear a hat

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS?
yes

34. FAVORITE FOOD?
too many to list! lol

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING?
Happy ending 

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE?
hmmm been a longgggg time

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING?
Red

38. SUMMER OR WINTER?
Summer

39. HUGS OR KISSES?
Hugs

40. FAVORITE DESSERT?
Banana Split 

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND?
?

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND?
?

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING?
I try to read a book but I fall asleep! lol

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD?
a maltese puppy in a pink coffee cup

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV?
news

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS?
birds

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES?
Beatles

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME?
Florida
49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT?
no special talent lol

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN?
May 10th 1971 Michigan


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

1. FIRST NAME? Heidi

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? my middle name Covelle was my great-grandfather's

3. When did you last Cry?? last week

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? no

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? kosher hot dog

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? yes; i'm a very loyal friend

7. Do You have a Journal? not really

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? yes, very dry sense of humor

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? yes, but so small doctors always ask me when I had them removed

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? I have twice at 21. would not do it now

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? special k

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? nope

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? mint choc chip

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 8.5

15. RED OR PINK? yes!

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? lack of motivation

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? best friend Joe in orlando

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Yes

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? no pants. shoes have british flag on them

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? dogs barking. i am at an animal hosp

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? periwinkle

25. FAVORITE SMELL? lavender, vanilla, tchelsi's sweet applehead

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? my sister

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? eyes, bottom!

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? of course!

29. FAVORITE DRINK? Noche margarita

30. FAVORITE SPORT? football to watch, tennis to play

31. EYE COLOR? hazel

32. HAT SIZE? child's!

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? no; got myself lasered up

34. FAVORITE FOOD? Japanese

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? scary movies w/ happy endings

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? Pirates of Cairibbean

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? reddish

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Spring

39. HUGS OR KISSES? kisses

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? sopapilla w/ vanilla ice cream/ choc syrup

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? haven't the faintest

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? haven't the faintest









43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? S King's Dark Tower

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? MINI Cooper

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? Buffy The Vampire Slayer!!









46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? good music, tchelsi snoring

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? Beatles

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Costa Rica - honeymoon

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? I can read people really well. Also, I've become a really great mommy since Princess Tchelsi came along. She brought it out in me.

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Atlanta, GA; 1970


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oooh this is a nice distraction!!!










1. FIRST NAME? 
Ann
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE?
No, I was initially named "Sara" when my adoption was finalized until my brother said "Cool. Can I call her Sara Lee and keep her in the freezer?" Shortly thereafter...."Ann" was the winning name.
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? 
Today. Talking to The Boy. Breakups suck.
4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? 
Yes.
5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? 
Publix turkey. But...no Publix up here in Ohio yet LOL.
6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? 
Hope so.
7. DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? 
I have an online blog that I use as a journal. Theraputic, if nothing else. While I have nice writing, I hate doing the actual pen-to-paper writing.
8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT?
I am NOT that kind of girl!
9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS?
Yes
10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? 
Sure. I'll try most things once.
12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? 
Cookie Crisp....PEANUT BUTTER! Who KNEW they made peanut butter flavor?!?!? I miss the vanilla flavor, but this is a nice substitution!
13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? 
Only my 14-eye docs. Cant exactly kick off docs that lace up to your knees LOL
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? 
Most peanutbutter ice creams, but not the kind with peanut butter cups in them. Ben & Jerry used to have "Peanut Butter & Jelly Sandwich" flavor which was THE BEST, but has since been retired. Boohiss.
14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE?
6 1/2 - 7
15. RED OR PINK?
Meh. No preference.
18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? 
Not trusting enough. Take too long to open up to people.
19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? 
Old friend Chris. One of my very best friends ever, only to be "taken away" by a jealous girlfriend-now-wife who won't allow him "friends who are girls". 

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? 
Plaid yoga pants and no shoes.
23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? 
Law & Order SVU
24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? 
Cornflower.
25. FAVORITE SMELL?
Ginger ale.
26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? 
I hate the phone. I think it was someone at Verizon, yep, I had to change my plan. 
27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO?
Smile.
29. FAVORITE DRINK? 
My mandarin-mango margaritas. Hands down. Heck, usually after a couple of them, I'm "hands down...entire body down..." LOL
30. FAVORITE SPORT? 
Baseball. Special place in my heart for minor league ball.
31. EYE COLOR? 
Green, unnatural green. 
32. HAT SIZE? 
HA!!! I'm the FIRST ONE TO KNOW!! I'm a 7 3/8. And probly the only girl who wears fitted baseball caps, too LOL. That usually scores points with boys. Too bad there arent many on here... LMAO
33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? 
No. Not because I dont need to though.
34. FAVORITE FOOD? 
Hot, fresh McD's fries or deep-fried processed fake chicken nuggets. YUMMMMM.
35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? 
Happy ending definitely. 
36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? 
Can't remember. It was back in the 90s. I hate the movie theater experience.
37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING?
White Aaron Chang tee, one of my faves.
38. SUMMER OR WINTER? 
Winter
39. HUGS OR KISSES? 
Hugs
40. FAVORITE DESSERT? 
Peanut butter cheesecake from Publix. Second to none.

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? 
The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold. Crying with every chapter. Such a wonderful book. Highly recommended. 
44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? 
Powerpuff Girls. (How predictable?)
45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? 
I'm an A&E junkie. I'm sure it was Cold Case Files or American Justice or something...
46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? 
??? def NOT my alarm clock in the morning.
47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? 
Beatles
48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME?
Seattle. Beautiful city. Beautiful amazing people. Would love to move there.
49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? 
I won the "long throw" at my middle school "field day" and beat ALL the boys. I threw further than Jeff Williams who ended up getting drafted as a RIGHT FIELDER later on in life. That means nothing to anyone here, but me....yeah, I've got a GUN! (for an ARM, not as something I'm armed WITH)
50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN?
1971, Ohio.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Cary

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? no

3. When did you last Cry?? definitely in the last year though I don't remember when

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? not especially

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? cow.... wait... chicken.

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Once you get to know me
it's easy to love me..........unless I'm married to you it would seem. I'm loyal at least.

7. Do You have a Journal? negative

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? um..... about that....yeah.

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? no. but I miss them.

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? sure if I knew my pants would stay on and not leave me em-barassed
besides.... you only die once (even if it is terribly painful)

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? I like healthy cereal.... so Lucky Charms

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? yes...maybe. unless they zip or are pumps.

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? I personally know there's more than 31 flavors.........

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 11.5

15. RED OR PINK? I probably wouldn't wear much of either though I did go to HS in the 80's.

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? I don't think I can type that many characters here. Hard to narrow it to 1.

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My Bros in Cali.

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? This is a forum is this question relevent?

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? naked at the computer probably won't fly here.....sorry about leaving you with that visual.

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? my life ticking by

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? something naturey

25. FAVORITE SMELL? a woman's neck.

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? me mum

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? smile, eyes various other things

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? I love you guy's (ladies)

29. FAVORITE DRINK? depends on the situation. on a daily basis probably a Vente no water extra hot Chai tea latte

30. FAVORITE SPORT? skateboarding, motorcycles, surfing, diving that sort of thing (generally not the usual suspect sports)

31. EYE COLOR? a rather nice shade of brown

32. HAT SIZE? 7.75-8.25 something like that

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? luckily have good natural vision

34. FAVORITE FOOD? Mexican, sushi, Italian

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? I'm all about the happy ending.

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? Pirates of Cairibbean

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? white t, white button up (unbuttoned)

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Autumn

39. HUGS OR KISSES? yes

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? Cold Stone Banana Crunch

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? the peeps in the hizzle

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? yeah.... who cares about those non responders anyway?

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? I read the moving book called the internet, when my personal life was
better the Bible some too. (I'm kinda in a funk I guess)

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? dust

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? I don't remember last night. I don't sleep well so I live in a fog.

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? crashing surf. heavy breathing (from walking on the beach people)

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? Bob Marley, POD ..........ok the Beatles

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Vancouver, Canada (beautiful)

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? Special? I'm an ok photographer

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? a long time ago when California was slightly less crowded


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

1. FIRST NAME? Mary

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? The mother of Jesus

3. When did you last Cry?? Yesterday

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? It's OK

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Turkey

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Yes

7. Do You have a Journal? No

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? Yes

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Yes

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? Yes

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Low Fat Granola

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? Not usually

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Bunny Tracks

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 7

15. RED OR PINK? Red

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? My weight

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My son Ryan who is in the Air Force

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? 

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? I just got out of the shower so I'm wearing a robe

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? House noises

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? Blue

25. FAVORITE SMELL? warm scents: Coffee, hazelnut, etc

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? My friend Marilyn

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? Their smile

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? 

29. FAVORITE DRINK? Water

30. FAVORITE SPORT? Whatever my kids are participating in....other than that probably ice skating

31. EYE COLOR? green

32. HAT SIZE? ???

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? no

34. FAVORITE FOOD? Mexican or italian

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? Happy Endings

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? Ummmm, It's been a really long time, ummmm I honestly can't remember!

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? Still in my robe

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Winter. I LOVE those unexpected snow days!!

39. HUGS OR KISSES? I'm divorcing so right now I just like hugs from my kids

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? Brownies alamode

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? 

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? 

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? Chicken Soup

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? my mouse

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? "Cellular"

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? Thunder storm

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? mmmmm. I like country music so that would be a toss up

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Mexico

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? I can sing

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? 3/20/67 Sioux City, Iowa


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

1. FIRST NAME? Rebecca, but I don't go by that, I use my middle name

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? nope

3. When did you last Cry?? Thursday, trying to start a business is stressful

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? yes

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? turkey

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? yep

7. Do You have a Journal? yes

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? all the time

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? yes

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? nope. I'm not afraid of heights but I don't like that thing my stomach does when I fall.

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Frosted Flakes but can't have it cause of sugar issues

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? never

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? pink bubblegum

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 7 1/2

15. RED OR PINK? PINK!!!

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? I'm scared of everything

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? can I skip this one?

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Yes

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? pink shorts and no shoes

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? radio, Nickelback is on at the moment

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? PINK!!!!

25. FAVORITE SMELL? it's called Cupid Cookies from an etailer, it smells like strawberry buttercream sugar cookies

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? my sister

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? dark hair and nice teeth

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? sure

29. FAVORITE DRINK? tea

30. FAVORITE SPORT? nope no sports here

31. EYE COLOR? blue-green

32. HAT SIZE? never worn a hat

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? yes

34. FAVORITE FOOD? calabasitas casserole with polenta and cheese, thank you Rachel Ray

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? happy ending

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? Devil wears Prada

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? white

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? winter, summer's here are pure misery

39. HUGS OR KISSES? depends on who it's coming from

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? ice cream

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? not sure

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? not sure

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? none at the moment, taking suggestions

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? it's just plain pink, I need a new one

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? Dog Whisperer and Legally Blonde

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? babies giggling, and Bella trying to talk

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? neither

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Washington D.C.

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? I can make an interesting "poot" sound by clapping my hands together

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Flowood, MS 1978


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Michelle.

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? No, but I was named after a Beatles song.

3. When did you last Cry?? I'm not sure, it's been a while, luckily.

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? I have my good handwriting days and bad ones- on the good days I do like my handwriting a lot. haha.

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Salami?

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? OH YEAH! haha, I'm odd and loyal and dont mind trying new things, hopefully that would prevent me from boring the friend.

7. Do You have a Journal? Yes, but I dont update it much.

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? I used to be a lot more sarcastic than I am now, but I still have quite a dry sense of humor.









9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Indeed.

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? Depends, how much would you pay me?

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Either Honey Bunches of Oats or Cinnamon Toast Crunch.

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? No, I'm too lazy.

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? I'm not big on ice cream, I prefer sherbet/sorbet.

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 7-7 1/2.

15. RED OR PINK? Red.

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? I over analyze, which is good I suppose rather than making tons of irrational decisions, but then again, sometimes irrational can be fun.

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My aunt, Annabelle- she lives in Houston and cant visit much due to having Lupus, so I miss her dearly.

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? ...?

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? I'm not wearing shoes... or PANTS! Well, technically I'm wearing shorts... no shoes though, I'm at home- comfort is key.

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? The computer hum, I dont have any actual music on right now- not sure what I'm in the mood to hear.

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? I dont know- some sort of red, perhaps?

25. FAVORITE SMELL? Cookies baking and/or the cologne L'eau D'Issey Pour Homme, I love to smell Jeremiah in that!

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? Jeremiah.

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? Their eyes, neck, and shoulders.

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Sure!









29. FAVORITE DRINK? Cranberry/Grape mix juice.

30. FAVORITE SPORT? Hockey or Soccer.

31. EYE COLOR? My eye color's medium brown.

32. HAT SIZE? I dont normally wear many hats, so I have no clue...

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? No.

34. FAVORITE FOOD? Chinese or Italian.

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? It all depends on what mood I'm in.

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? Underworld:Evolution, yeah- it was a while ago... Jeremiah and I do plan on seeing one soon though- possibly Pulse or that race car driver comedy with Will Ferrell.

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? A light pink.

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? That's a toughie, because though it gets real hot in Texas- I enjoy the summer because of the beach and swimming, though I also think if I could actually see snow, I'd enjoy winter just as much.

39. HUGS OR KISSES? A little bit of column A, a little bit of column B.

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? Sherbet/sorbet. I love the tanginess... if that's a word!

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? ...?

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? ...?

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? At the moment, nada. I finished recently reading a book of short stories dedicated to HP Lovecraft's Cthulu mythos. Now, I need something new.

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? I have a mouse, but I normally use the touchpad that's on the laptop... so, no mousepad.

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? Nothing, I dont watch too much television.

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? Roxy's excited "growl" and her snoring, also when Jeremiah curses in a funny voice- it always make me laugh.

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? My dad would kill me if I said Rolling Stones, so I'll say Beatles.

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? I think Houston? Yeah, I've never been out of state, pretty sad, huh?

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? I can inhale and make my right nostril go inwards, haha... now THAT'S talent! ;P

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? December 2, 1986 here in San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

1. FIRST NAME? Brandy

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? my mom liked this 70's song, I don't remember the name of the band but Ive heard the song and I kind of like it, is that called narsicism?

3. When did you last Cry?? Last week. the dynamic of my family is changing and I'm harving a hard time adjusting

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? Yes. I won an award in the eighth grade









5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Not really a meat fan, but if thats all thats around, turkey

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? yes

7. Do You have a Journal? no

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? yes

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? yes

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? depends on the circumstances, probably not

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Cheerios

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? No

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Vanilla, but I put chocolate on it, weird

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 8

15. RED OR PINK? I like both.

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? i can be indecisive

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? A friend that died way to early, he was just getting started it seemed

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Yes

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? pink pajama pants with a green and white polka dotted heart on them, no shoes

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? Ella Fitzgerald, helps me relax so I can sleep eventually

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? This is easy, you know how a few years ago they came out with those crayons that smell like their names? Well hands down I would be the leather crayon. It just smells good. It doesn't add up since I know where leather comes from and I rarely even eat meat, but I have to admit leather smells good. Blue is my favorite color though.

25. FAVORITE SMELL? Bellas tummy. I swear she smells like Captain Crunch, sweet and happy.

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? My best friend

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? eyes, then smile, then how good of a hugger I think They would be, there is nothing worse than a weak hug

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? of course

29. FAVORITE DRINK? Strawberry Daquiri, hold the liquor please, it taste sooo much better non-alcoholic

30. FAVORITE SPORT? hmm......well....apparently I'm not too athletic I can't think about one I would actually enjoy









31. EYE COLOR? Blue

32. HAT SIZE? and cover up my new hair color, no way!!

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? No, I have reading glasses, they look like the glasses Lisa Loeb used to wear in her videos

34. FAVORITE FOOD? Chocolate covered strawberries, pizza hut pizza, homemade sopapillas
ok, if I'm going to have 100 favorite foods, I better go find a favorite sport soon









35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? Happy ending

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? Pirates of the Carribean

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? Pink

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Winter- Hot chocolate, fire places, I miss winter

39. HUGS OR KISSES? both, I refuse to choose

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? chocolate covered strawberries

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? 

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? 

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? Thesis stuff: First Person Anonymous: Alexis Easley (about female Victorian authors who wrote under a pen name) , and I'm trying to write a book, but thats going really slow

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? don't have one

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? Days of Our Lives

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? Rain, Bella breathing or barking, vinyl records-I like the scratchy sound for some reason, piano or violins

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? Beatles, I love that song "For You Blue"

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Colorado (I live in TX)

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? I can put up with my younger brother (no really, that takes incredible patience







). I can play the piano because I took lessons for a long time, I can't play by ear though, I have to have the music in front of me since I appear to have no short term memory whatsoever. I tried to learn guitar for a while, but to this day I can only play the cat food commercial, the one that says Meow over and over.

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Sept. 15, 1979 Texas


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Geeta

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? Nope

3. When did you last Cry?? Last week, I read something sad about a maltese on a forum.

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? Yes

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? None, I am a vegetarian.

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Yes, we would have so much fun.

7. Do You have a Journal? Yes, I track fitness workouts, meals and other personal stuff.

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? Oh, yes.

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Yes.

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? No way.

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Coco Krispies but I never eat them.

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? No

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? chocolate (in a malt)

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 7-7 1/2

15. RED OR PINK? pink (pink makes the boys wink)

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? there are a several things but I wish I could lose 10 lbs.

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My sister-in-law, the one who lives in Palo Alto, California.

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Yes

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? black flip flops, grey bermuda shorts with pink pin stripes

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? The buzz of my computer, cars outside & the summer night outside

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? gold

25. FAVORITE SMELL? l'occitane verbena perfume

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? my husband Gary

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? their warm friendly faces

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? yes

29. FAVORITE DRINK? beer

30. FAVORITE SPORT? not so much into sports but love working out & pilates

31. EYE COLOR? brown

32. HAT SIZE? medium

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? no, glasses sometimes

34. FAVORITE FOOD? chocolate

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? happy ending definately

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? long time ago-Bewitched

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? black

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Summer!

39. HUGS OR KISSES? Kisses, lots of them for/from Scooter Pie & Gary

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? anything chocolate

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? ???

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? ???

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? books about Maltese 

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? a wrist cushion (maltese on a mouse pad my friend gave me but I don't use it)

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? none, was out with friends, went to the Yankee game

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? sounds of summer, my husband's deep voice & his Irish accent, music

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? both, can't decide

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Australia 

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? I can paint but haven't done it in forever

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Tokyo, Japan 1971


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Kim

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? No

3. When did you last Cry?? Last night

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? Sure

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Hard Salami

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Yes

7. Do You have a Journal? Yes

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? So so

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Nope

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? Can't wait

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Coco Wheats

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? Untie

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Peanut Butter w/ no chocolate

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 8.5

15. RED OR PINK? Pink

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? Hard time saying no

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My mom, she is still living, but is sick and....

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Yes

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? black.and black

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? Nothing

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? Yellow

25. FAVORITE SMELL? Butter cream /vanilla

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? son's friend

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? Teeth and hair

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Sure

29. FAVORITE DRINK? Diet Dr Pepper Cherry Vanilla

30. FAVORITE SPORT? Football

31. EYE COLOR? Hazel

32. HAT SIZE? No idea

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? Yes

34. FAVORITE FOOD? Pizza

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? Happy ending

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? Saving Pvt Ryan -it's been a long time

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? peach/lime green

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Summer

39. HUGS OR KISSES? Hugs

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? Chocolate cheese cake

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? SMO memeber

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? ???

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? Nothing at the moment

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? Curious George

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? no tv last night

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? Nature sounds at dusk in the summer or spring 

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? hmmm, the Beatles

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Mexico

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? play piano

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? 1967- Waverly, Iowa


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? 
Bev

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE?
Yep - my mom's best friend

3. When did you last Cry?? 
Earlier this summer

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? 
No

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? 
Ham

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? 
Yes

7. Do You have a Journal? 
No

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT?
Always!

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS?
Yes

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? 
Nope - I'm afraid of heights

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? 
Cheerios

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? 
No

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? 
butter pecan

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE?
7 1/2 or 8

15. RED OR PINK?
Pink!

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? 
Need to lose 25 lbs.

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? 
My brother

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU?
Yes - this is fun!

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? 
Grey pants with black sandles

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? 
Country music

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? 
any color in the reds

25. FAVORITE SMELL?
baby smell, Snowballs feet (weird I know!)

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? 
My youngest daughter

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? 
Eyes, height and smile

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? 
Yes!

29. FAVORITE DRINK? 
diet coke with lime or beer

30. FAVORITE SPORT? 
soccer

31. EYE COLOR? 
Blue

32. HAT SIZE?
don't know 

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? 
yes

34. FAVORITE FOOD? 
Pizza

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING?
happy ending 

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE?
some kid movie 

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING?
Pink

38. SUMMER OR WINTER?
Fall 

39. HUGS OR KISSES?
Hugs 

40. FAVORITE DESSERT?
Icecream 

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND?
?? 

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND?
?? 

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING?
Face of Deception by Iris Johanson 

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD?
picture of my town 

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV?
Animal Planet - San Fran 

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS?
my daughters laughter 

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES?
both 

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME?
Oregon

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT?
don't have one









50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN?
St Paul MN 1968


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

*1. FIRST NAME? *

Deanna

*2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE?* My middle name is my grandma's first name

*3. When did you last Cry?? * Just a couple of seconds ago when I was reading that sad sad post about Woof

*4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? * If I am taking my time I have decent handwriting, if I am rushed it looks like a serial killer's 

*5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? * I am not a big lunchmeat person, but if I HAD to chose, I would say peppercorn coated roasted chicken

*6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? * Totally, I am frickin hilarious! 

*7. Do You have a Journal? * No

*8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT?* No, I would _ never_ be sarcastic.









*9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS?* No, I had my tonsils out when I was in the 5th grade. 

*10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP?* Probably not now, but I have several times before. 

*12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? * Hmm... Special K Vanilla and Almond *yum*

*13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? * Yes

*14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? * Mint Chocolate Chip

*14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE?* 9

*15. RED OR PINK?* Red

*18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? * I was a radio DJ for years, and I have this compulsion to always fill the dead air. If there is an awkward silence I always have to talk! 

*19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? * My mom









*20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU?* Yes

*21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? * Black

*23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW?* My psycho co-worker cackle like a mad woman.









*24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? * Purple

*25. FAVORITE SMELL?* My grandma's sweet potato pie baking in the oven

*26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? * Some guy from one of the faculties I support, asking about something that I know nothing about, who wouldn't listen to me when I told him I don't deal with that program and wouldn't take down the person's name he should call. 

*27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? * Their teeth

*28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? *

*29. FAVORITE DRINK? * Alcoholic? Dirty Grey Goose Martini

*30. FAVORITE SPORT? * To watch- Basketball, to play- Volleyball

*31. EYE COLOR? * Green

*32. HAT SIZE? * Oh my goodness, no idea. 

*33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? * No

*34. FAVORITE FOOD? * Anything mexican (I can't get good Mexican food in Canada, it's more like Mexican't food here!)

*35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING?* I am a sucker for a scary movie- even though they scare me so bad. 

*36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? * Wow! I can't even remember, I don't like to go to the movies- people in theatres annoy me- all that talking, moving around, eating noises ack- makes me crazy!

*37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING?* pink

*38. SUMMER OR WINTER?* Since I now live in Alberta where winter lasts 9 months I have to say summer, we have gorgeous summers here. 

*39. HUGS OR KISSES? * Depends on who is giving! 

*40. FAVORITE DESSERT? * I make this dessert that is a white chocolate bowl filled with Kahula whipped cream covered in raspberries and dark dark dark chocolate slivers. 

*41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? * ? 

*42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? * Wilson- he is such a snob about these sorts of things.

*43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? * I can't even remember the name of it! Since getting Molly I haven't had much time in the evenings to read! 

*44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? * My mouse

*45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV?* A documentary called Darwin's Nightmare

*46. FAVORITE SOUNDS?* My puppies playing 

*47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? * Beatles

*48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME?* Australia

*49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? * I am darn fine cook

*50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? * 1974 Dallas, Texas.


----------



## kristin06 (Mar 18, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Kristi

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? Part of my middle name is from my great grandma and aunt

3. When did you last Cry?? yesterday, when I watched Chronicles of Narnia

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? yeah

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? honey ham and roast beef

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Yes

7. Do You have a Journal? I do, but I don't write in it very regularly

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? a little

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? yes

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? Probably if the situation was right.. I would on Amazing Race

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Cocoa Pebbles

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? Nope

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Chocolate fudge

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 9.5

15. RED OR PINK? Pink

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? That I can be shy 

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? my grandfather

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Yes

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? blue green capri pjs

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? my typing on the keyboard

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? yellow

25. FAVORITE SMELL? Outside right after it starts raining

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? my grandma

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? personality

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? yes

29. FAVORITE DRINK? Dr. Pepper

30. FAVORITE SPORT? Swimming

31. EYE COLOR? green

32. HAT SIZE? I have no idea

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? yes

34. FAVORITE FOOD? tomatoes, steak, cheddar cheese, chocolate

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? happy ending

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? Glory Road I think

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? light purple

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? Summer

39. HUGS OR KISSES? depends on who it is

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? 7-Up cake

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? ??

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? ??

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? Bible, The Five Love Languages

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? Dell... it came with computer

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? 16 and Moving in.. about the family with 16 kids

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? jazz music, rain, thunderstorm, my Keegan's little noises

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? Both

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Florida 

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? singing

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? 1975 in TN


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

*1. FIRST NAME? Christina (Christy)

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? nope

3. When did you last Cry?? reading Marley and Me

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? nope

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? polish sausage

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? I hope so

7. Do You have a Journal? never leave proof

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? never

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? yep

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? yep and shortly after that I would vomit

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? raisin bran--with a large sundae on the side

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? the guys in the white coats don't let me have shoelaces

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? chocolate almond

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? kids size 3 1/2

15. RED OR PINK? depends on how long I've been in the sun

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? i can be snotty

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? my son

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Yes

21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? blue scrubs no shoes

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? rockstar supernova

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? black

25. FAVORITE SMELL? fresh cut grass

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? colorado state police (fundraiser, really!)

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? skin

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? ummm sure

29. FAVORITE DRINK? coco-mocha-nut frappacino

30. FAVORITE SPORT? poker

31. EYE COLOR? black/brown

32. HAT SIZE? ummm medium?

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? yep

34. FAVORITE FOOD? sushi, mexican, sweets, appetizers

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? i prefer comedies and action adventure

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? Devil wears Prada

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? blue scrub top

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? spring and fall

39. HUGS OR KISSES? depends on the person doing the hugging or kissing

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? creme brulee

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? ummm no idea

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? no idea

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? manhunt--evanovich and break no bones--kathy reichs

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? my son

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? didn't--was playing poker

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? the rumble of my diesel jeep

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? neither

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? either manitoba canada or cozumel mexico

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? handling dead people--not everyone can do it

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? abilene texas early 70's

*


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

1. FIRST NAME? Mary (Susan is middle name)

2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? Paternal grandmother

3. When did you last Cry?? Few days ago, reading something here

4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? nope

5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Boars Head honey maple turkey

6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Hope so

7. Do You have a Journal? nope

8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT? some

9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? nope

10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? NEVER

12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Kashi Crunch

13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? yep

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? don't really eat ice cream

14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE? 8

15. RED OR PINK? Red

18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? 30 extra pounds

19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? my grandmother

20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU?
21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? pink running shorts/no shoes

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? Frazier

24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? aqua

25. FAVORITE SMELL? puppy breath

26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? my oldest daughter

27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? smile

28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? 

29. FAVORITE DRINK? unsweet tea with lemon, or shiraz

30. FAVORITE SPORT? none

31. EYE COLOR? blue

32. HAT SIZE? no clue

33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? yep

34. FAVORITE FOOD? pizza

35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? happy

36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? The DaVinci Code

37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? pink

38. SUMMER OR WINTER? winter in Mississippi is wonderful

39. HUGS OR KISSES? kisses

40. FAVORITE DESSERT? creme brulee from Ruth's Chris

41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? 

42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? 

43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? Nora Robersts: Angels Fall

44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? Sgt. Pepper

45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? Retrospective on Steve Irwin on AP

46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? the surf

47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? Beatles, I've seen Paul 4 times in concert

48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Europe a few times

49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? I am a champion shopper

50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Norfolk, VA 1957


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

<span style="color:#3333FF">
1. FIRST NAME?  Traci 
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? Middle name after my mom 
3. When did you last Cry?? Yesterday when one of our teachers left for Iraq 
4. DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? It's ok 
5. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT?  mesquite turkey 
6. IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? most of the time 
7. Do You have a Journal? no 
8. DO YOU USE SARCASM A LOT?some 
9. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS?no 
10. WOULD YOU BUNGEE JUMP? NO 
12. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Captain Crunch w/Berries and Grape Nuts with Splenda 
13. DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? Not usually 
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Yarnells death by chocolate and most things with a mocha flavor 
14. WHAT IS YOUR SHOE SIZE?9-What's up with them growing after kids?! 
15. RED OR PINK?red 
18. WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOUR SELF? weight 
19. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? Dead or alive? My grandparents, but they are just 9 hours away. 
20. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? 
21. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING ? my pajamas...ha ha.. 

23. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? Nicole Nordeman-Christian Pop Singer 
24. IF YOU WERE A CRAYON, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU BE? Purple 
25. FAVORITE SMELL?Flowers and Clean Laundry 
26. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? My husband as he left from work last night 
27. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? personality 
28. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? 
29. FAVORITE DRINK? regular or alcoholic? Diet Dr. Pepper, Sweet Tea...Margarita on the Rocks 
30. FAVORITE SPORT? Cheerleading...IT IS a sport!!!! 
31. EYE COLOR? blue 
32. HAT SIZE? dunno....a little smaller than what hubby has the adjuster set to! 
33.. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? no 
34. FAVORITE FOOD? Mexican and chocolate 
35. SCARY MOVIES OR HAPPY ENDING? Happy Ending 
36. LAST MOVIE YOU WATCHED AT THE MOVIE THEATRE? Something with the kids..can't remember. 
37. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING?pajamas 
38. SUMMER OR WINTER? summer 
39. HUGS OR KISSES? hugs 
40. FAVORITE DESSERT? cheesecake...esp w/chocolate 
41. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? 
42. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? 
43. WHAT BOOKS ARE YOU READING? Captivating 
44. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? One of our local banks that I don't even use. 
45. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? Will and Grace 
46. FAVORITE SOUNDS? <span style="color:#FF0000">My kids laughing, my kids saying "I love you", the ocean 
47. ROLLING STONE OR BEATLES? neither 
48. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME?to pick up Neyland 
49. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT?I can kinda sing...but won't quit my day job 
50. WHEN & WHERE WERE YOU BORN?Tulsa, Ok 
</span></span>


----------

